

Probably not Hacker's News but Inspiring - ashitvora
http://ashitvora.info/post/862568317/carlys-voice

======
apu
Debunked here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/ctm81/autistic_girl...](http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/ctm81/autistic_girl_expresses_profound_intelligence/c0v7c8r)

